# What Do You Think Of These???



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Worth trying or buy something name brand and pay an extra $50.00.

http://cgi.ebay.com/North-American-...ryZ39667QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

id prolly go name brand at least they can back there product up, what happens if it messes up think youll be able to get any help from the company.....just remember you get what you pay for


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

JeepCreepn01;406749 said:


> id prolly go name brand at least they can back there product up, what happens if it messes up think youll be able to get any help from the company.....just remember you get what you pay for


I did a little research on this, it is name brand just not as popular as Whelen, ShoMe, etc.. this unit retails for $400 ++ on there web site.

http://www.nasco.thomasregister.com/olc/47168000/home.htm


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

try it out let us know


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

JeepCreepn01;406772 said:


> try it out let us know


ok....ok....I'll be the ginnie pig. If its a POS I'll send it back. I'll keep ya'll updated.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I think im going to get a set also. They are based out of wheeling, IL which is 15 mins from my house, haha. If anything goes wrong, ill be knocking!


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

stroker79;406917 said:


> I think im going to get a set also. They are based out of wheeling, IL which is 15 mins from my house, haha. If anything goes wrong, ill be knocking!


Are you getting the 90W off Ebay? Mine just got shipped today so by next week I'll have it installed.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

millsaps118;406985 said:


> Are you getting the 90W off Ebay? Mine just got shipped today so by next week I'll have it installed.


yeah those are the ones i was looking at. ill just be using the link that you provided. I hope they are pretty good.


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

So what are they like?


----------



## Mr Freeze (Nov 14, 2005)

That is a good company. They have a warranty that is better than whelen and the others. You can bring it to Wheeling and they will fix or replace it. My company buys probably a 100 lights a year from them for new vehicles. They also repair the old ones for 3 years.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

yamaguy;413859 said:


> So what are they like?


I dont know, I never got them yet. I moved them farther down on the priority list for now.


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

yamaguy;413859 said:


> So what are they like?


I put mine in about 2wks ago, they are bright!!!! I never had strobes before so I couldn't compare them to anything, but for me so far so good. The power supply is very quiet. I've heard on here that some whine/whistle and its noticeable but I can't even hear this one when its on. I installed rockers that light up so I know when its powered up. For the price it does what the others do if not better depending on what you compare them to. Just my .02


----------



## frndinalowplace (Feb 5, 2005)

I was looking at these. So you say go ahead and get them? How do you select each pattern? Does it come with a switch?


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

i got em in one of the trucks and they are bright as wheelen and they selectable pattern with 2 switches (several combos) and you can turn any one of the 3 channels off or hve all 6lights on i would recomend them


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

frndinalowplace;418297 said:


> I was looking at these. So you say go ahead and get them? How do you select each pattern? Does it come with a switch?


I have no problems with mine. The kit I got didn't come with the switches, They sell a switch kit for it, but I just went out and bought my own. The instructions will come with all your flash pattern options and all you have to do is pick a pattern and wire the appropriate colored wires together. Simple if you have basic wiring knowledge.


----------

